# Power Question



## suncoaster32 (Aug 30, 2015)

On my lay out, picture added, how many power couplers would i need to get even power distribution on my lay out?


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Is this DC or DCC? On my DC layout I have it divided into blocks that are 3-4 feet long. Therefore there is a line from each block to the main bus every 3 - 4 feet. There is also a dedicated line just to some of the switches.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

There's no such thing as even power, just power. The general rule is you put a power feed on the 'heel' of every turnout. If you have another feed beyond the heel, as with a facing turnout, you will need a break in the rails, otherwise you'll get a short. I think I counted seven feeds on your layout. If you have several turnouts one after the other facing the same way power is only need at the first as it wil feed all the subsequent ones. You don't need one on the turnout that goes into the shed as that will be fed by the previous one.Are your frogs power routing or do both lines remain live? 
Its a bit difficult to explain. If you get it wrong your controller will just shut down. Keep trying till you get it right!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The main oval, in my opinion, would do fine with 4 track drops,
one each in the long straight runs, and one each in the short runs. Do NOT
insulate the tracks into blocks. That layout is not large enough
to warrant such. Run
a buss, for example, straight up the middle horizontally and
vertically, spliced where they cross. (observe phase (polarity)).
Connect your track drops to this buss circuit.
Feed the buss with your DCC controller or DC power pack.

Your sidings and stub tracks may need track drops if you
use power routing turnouts such as Peco Insulfrog. With thos,when
the points are set straight, the diverting track loses power,
so if you want it always hot you would need to use a track
drop from both frog rails.

If you find locos slowing at a certain spot you may need to
solder the joints or consider an additional track drop there.

Don


----------



## suncoaster32 (Aug 30, 2015)

Thank you all for the responces everybody answered my question in different ways. Don clarified what i was getting at. But to answer all questions i am gonna be running DCC. Also i did shorten my track alittle. The reason for my question i am glueing bed down but before i do final track lay down was consernd about low power points. My track is all sectional no flex track. Was curious about power couplers for drill down locations.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

If you haven't started gluing yet, remember, just a tad of glue here and
there. You will, at some point, want to make changes. With light
gluing you can easily remove the tracks and base with a wide 
putty knife slid under.

If you are using sectional tracks be sure to check all joiners to see
that they are tight. Sectional tracks require many more joiners and
it's at those points that you loose good conductivity.

Don


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*"Power couplers" = drops?*



suncoaster32 said:


> Thank you all for the responces everybody answered my question in different ways. Don clarified what i was getting at. But to answer all questions i am gonna be running DCC. Also i did shorten my track alittle. The reason for my question i am glueing bed down but before i do final track lay down was consernd about low power points. My track is all sectional no flex track. Was curious about power couplers for drill down locations.


 Suncoaster;

Reading through this thread, particularly Don's post, I get the impression that what you are calling "power couplers" means the places where electricity is fed to the rails. Is that true? 
If so, then we usually refer to those as power drops or drop wires. This is not an attempt to Nit Pick your terminology, on my part, I'm just not sure I understand what you are referring to in your question.
Going on the assumption that you are asking about points where power is fed into the rails, it is a good idea to have wire drops for every section of rail. Since you are using sectional track, this may seem crazy to you, as that would require a LOT of drop wires. The advantage of using a drop for each rail is that you never have to rely on rail joiners to conduct electricity. They can, and do, get dirty and corroded; which can sometimes cause problems. What I would recommend is to solder your many short sections into fewer long sections of approx. 3 feet. Then the crazy idea becomes less crazy, and more manageable.
The other method of accomplishing the same thing would be to use flex track, which comes in long sections to start with. I don't recommend soldering every rail joint on your railroad.
It's better to leave small gaps between the rail ends, in an unsoldered rail joiner, every 3-4 feet. This will allow for expansion/contraction of the rails,with temperature changes.

Traction Fan


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I'll offer a slightly different perspective. Again, assuming you are referring to power drops or feeds.

If that is a 4x8 layout, and you have a decent power pack, a single connection will probably work just fine.

DCC on a 4x8 may work just fine with one drop too. My son's layout is 4x12 L shape, and he has only one feed. No issues.

My own DCC layout is wired like Traction fan's, with unsoldered joints between sections with their own drops. However, I joined my track intp 6-8 foot sections, and have a drop for each. This has always been plenty reliable.

As a general rule of thumb though, the more drops, the more reliable.... and the longer it takes to wire it up. You have to find your own sweet spot.


----------



## mcc5491 (Nov 22, 2015)

On a DCC layout what gauge of wire is recommended for drops on an N scale layout? I plan to run a main wire down the center of the layout between terminal blocks and power the track as needed from those. I was told 6 - 10 feet apart.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

My bus wires are AWG 16. My drops are AWG 22. I'm running HO.


----------



## mcc5491 (Nov 22, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

at one time i made a gutted power truck into a tester by adding light bulbs to visually indicate available power along the track, pulled with a loco it's more fun than using a meter, lol


----------

